# River kayaking



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

This weekend will be the first time that I'm getting my kayak out on the water. I'm going to Eastwood metropark to take my maiden voyage just to get used to it at first. My question is how may times should I take it out on a lake before I go on the river? 

Once I hit a river it will most likely be the little miami river since it's only a 10 minute drive from my house. I am going to try to arrange for a float buddy the first river trip I take so I'm not going it alone.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaron2012 said:


> My question is how may times should I take it out on a lake before I go on the river?


Depends on ur comfortability. I took my 1st yak out yrs ago on flat water for only an hr and knew I was ready for the river. Buddy and I use to stand together for hrs in a round bottom canoe so it was an easy adjustment. You may be different? 

Moving water is all together different and at times dangerous especially for noobs. When u do go on flat water I highly suggest planning to purposefully tip ur yak so you know it's tipping point and are familiar with ur boat. It's a wet sport and eventually YOU WILL spill and u don't want it to be a new experience to you when it does happen. 

Get out and have fun. Enjoy ur new yak and report back.

Yak with a buddy ur 1st few times out on flowing water and wear a PDF.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> When u do go on flat water I highly suggest planning to purposefully tip ur yak so you know it's tipping point and are familiar with ur boat. It's a wet sport and eventually YOU WILL spill and u don't want it to be a new experience to you when it does happen.
> 
> Get out and have fun. Enjoy ur new yak and report back.
> 
> .


I've heard that before to tip over when you go out. I may just do that getting in it, but I hope not. 

I've been tube fishing before in lakes but never a river so a kayak will be a whole new experience for me.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Aaron2012 said:


> This weekend will be the first time that I'm getting my kayak out on the water. I'm going to Eastwood metropark to take my maiden voyage just to get used to it at first. My question is how may times should I take it out on a lake before I go on the river?
> 
> Once I hit a river it will most likely be the little miami river since it's only a 10 minute drive from my house. I am going to try to arrange for a float buddy the first river trip I take so I'm not going it alone.


Do you have river experience in canoes or other crafts where you have dealt with current going into obstructions (e.g., fallen trees). Do you know how to back ferry and forward ferry (boat turned around into the current)? If not it would be wise to learn these skills with an experience river kayaker without fishing gear first. Do you have everything figured out how to have things tied into your boat or with floats if you tip - you want to figure that out probably on flat water first. Do you have a dry bag with a change of clothing and fire starters (the water is still pretty cold in streams)? It is definitely wise to tip your boat over on purpose on flat water or at a beach and practice recovery. You definitely want to go with someone else with river kayak experience your first several times. The Little Miami River has plenty of current in many areas. Just want to make sure you have a safe enjoyable river experience.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice SMBHooker and Raybo. I'm going to take it slow and not jump right in on the river just yet. I have a few things ready but I'm not going to try fishing out of it until I feel comfortable. I'm going to take a kayak 101 from gmo this year and maybe hit the rivers in the summer.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Why are lakes safer than flows? Would you rather tip in 30 feet of water 100 feet from shore or 3 feet of water 10 feet from the bank? On any average weekend in Ohio you can see kids in kayaks banging their paddles downstream on a livery section. Most of them survive.

I think it would be better to put in a section of river that you can comfortably paddle upstream in and go as far as you can and then float back.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Aaron2012 said:


> This weekend will be the first time that I'm getting my kayak out on the water....My question is how may times should I take it out on a lake before I go on the river?


I taught myself how to kayak when I was about 14 years old exclusively on rivers. Personally I think you'd be just fine taking your kayak on the river even your first time.

Take a buddy and just stay away from submerged trees in fast flowing water because if you get tangled up on them that's the real danger. And of course wear your life jacket.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

FlashGordon said:


> I taught myself how to kayak when I was about 14 years old exclusively on rivers. Personally I think you'd be just fine taking your kayak on the river even your first time.
> 
> Take a buddy and just stay away from submerged trees in fast flowing water because if you get tangled up on them that's the real danger. And of course wear your life jacket.


Everyone is starts at a different level based on experience. Only do what ur comfortable with to start. 

Also, every stream/river is different and their normal rate of flow needs to be understood. The Ohio River and Mad River for example are not flows to be underestimated and I would not suggest a self taught lesson in either one or any similar. 

Please exercise caution and common sense. A 1st trip can make or break someone's taste for kayaking otherwise. 

To the OP, are you familiar with gauge readings on the river you will eventually kayak?


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> To the OP, are you familiar with gauge readings on the river you will eventually kayak?



No I'm not, I've been doing research online on how to read river gauges and flow charts. I've also looked on Google Earth to sort of scout the section of the river to kinda be aware of what is ahead.


----------



## Daddy Dave (Apr 28, 2015)

Google Earth can be a good tool but it will not tell you about the tree that fell in the river last week or last night. Just keep that in mind. If you have the time you may want to go to the Buckeye Rodeo the weekend of the 6th in Chillicothe, you can paddle with a lot of guys with a lot of river time. (see other tread) I know most of the guys going and have been paddling with some of them for almost 15 years, they are all willing to help out a new paddler get a good start.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Daddy Dave said:


> Google Earth can be a good tool but it will not tell you about the tree that fell in the river last week or last night. Just keep that in mind.
> 
> also, if you think there might be something up ahead. get out and walk ahead to check it out. if it looks good run with it but dont be afraid to just drag around it.
> i know this isnt always possible but worth thinking about.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Daddy Dave on ogf, must be global warming


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Rivers are dangerous and overcrowded. Should stick to flatwater for safety and the fishing is probably better to boot...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Great time! Loved we stopped both days for lunch and shore fried trout each day, can't beat that! Food was outstanding all weekend, daddy Dave and his dry box/wet bar was an added plus, each stop having a freshly prepared gin and tonic was refreshing.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Great time! Loved we stopped both days for lunch and shore fried trout each day, can't beat that! Food was outstanding all weekend, daddy Dave and his dry box/wet bar was an added plus, each stop having a freshly prepared gin and tonic was refreshing.


----------

